# Owners Manual for Lunar Roadstar 630



## seasiren (Feb 1, 2010)

We have just purchased a Lunar Roadstar 630 2000 reg. A very nice salesman gave my husband and I the rundown on everything in the van. Very informative. Unfortunately, one month later we can't remember a thing he said! This is our first van and we feel an owners manual may answer many questions. Does one exist? I have 'googled' but no joy. If any one has one I could copy, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I wish you luck in your search - hopefully someone on here has one they can scan for you

On a side note I have found our manual about as useful as a chocolate teapot - the index should read like this (tongue in cheek of course)

1. Introduction
2. Warnings and hazards
3. Basic info giving just a teaser of what you need to know including warnings
4. More warnings
5. Irrelevant data tables
6. Some warnings and hazards
7. How to park a motorhome and what hazards to watch for
8. Servicing and maintenance advice with warnings

..................in the end I found out the hard way using the following rules 

1. Push buttons and pulls knobs - observe results
2. Attempt everything and look like a fool to the hardened motorhomers
3. Ask your neighbouring motorhomer WTF you should be doing
4. Never stop learning

I think that covers the basics (or at least my introduction to motorhoming) it seems every time I hit site I go through points 1-4 listed above, but I'm getting there slowly


----------



## Doversoul (Apr 15, 2010)

*Luna Roadstar 630 manual*

If you still have a requirement for a Roadstar 630 manual I can let you have a copy . I have a 2004/5 model year Luna Roadstar


----------



## AndyStan (May 3, 2012)

*A630 Manual*

If the manual is still available, would love to get a copy. Just purchased an A630 Motorhome with no manual and need to learn how to use it. IF so, could you send it to a.stancliffe @ ntlworld . com

Many thanks


----------



## HairyTortoise (May 3, 2013)

seasiren said:


> We have just purchased a Lunar Roadstar 630 2000 reg. A very nice salesman gave my husband and I the rundown on everything in the van. Very informative. Unfortunately, one month later we can't remember a thing he said! This is our first van and we feel an owners manual may answer many questions. Does one exist? I have 'googled' but no joy. If any one has one I could copy, I would be very grateful.


I have one I would be happy to scan an email to you. Sitting in mine now on the East Coast.
One question though, do you know if I can charge the engine battery from the mains connection.....

Ashley


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Charging starter batt from mains unit*

The answer is that some do and some don't. Its model and year specific. Nice to have but not essential unless you have a dodgy starter battery.

If you have the calira ( red thing) as a mains controller like our 621 then the display will show a green light under the icon of two batts . The unit will connect them together when system voltage goes above 13.75 or so ie mains connected .

There is a system called Battery Master that will do it and it can be retrofitted

Hope this gets you in the right direction, that manual you have been offered may help but its a different year

Best wishes

Mike


----------



## Monty1083 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Lunar Premier H622 2007 manual*

Hi; I have the same problem... Most of what I was told on collection has gone straight through. Can anyone help with a user manual - Lunar Premier H622 2007 - similar to the Champ, but different!
In particular, I can't find the freshwater tank drain tap - help!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Lunar Premier H622 2007 manual*



Monty1083 said:


> Hi; I have the same problem... Most of what I was told on collection has gone straight through. Can anyone help with a user manual - Lunar Premier H622 2007 - similar to the Champ, but different!
> In particular, I can't find the freshwater tank drain tap - help!!


The Premier range was built in the Home Car factory in Belgium. The Premier H622 is the same as the Home Car PR62 except for the trim colours and RH habitation door etc.

I had a Premier H592 which is basically the same as your H622 except for the dinette are layout. It is some time ago but is the drain down adjacent to the boiler frost dump valve under the bed?

From what I remember there was no real handbook, just a few photostated sheets plus the manuals for installed equipment such as the fridge and boiler etc. I got a copy from Lunar Caravans in Preston but whether they still offer support any more is doubtful. I think the Home Car Belgium factory is now closed as there does not appear to be a web site anymore?


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar water dumps*

Just spoken to a friend with an H620, the drain is in the bottom of the freshwater tank, it has a tee handle on a bung which you pull out.

Our H621 is a separate lever near the exhaust pipe on the offside behind the skirt, pull the handle down 90 degrees to dump water, push up to close it.
Don't do it in your best trousers!.
If all else fails you should be able to operate the heater low temperature dump on the side of the boiler, Hope this helps

Mike


----------

